# Pentium 20th CPU's o.c possible bios of B85 M/B



## Ethnography (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi Guys~

Before, I find leaked bios of H97 mobo(MartinNixon0422's thread), and today I find B85 chipset m/b's bios.

It can overclocking Pentium 20th anniversary CPU(I heard that it is possible to regulate multiple - 1 to 80).


Here are dropbox link.
I tried to upload this file but I failed. because that uploaded file is too large.

Please click -> Download link


If you have MSI B85M-E45 mother board, please check this bios.



* Flashing guide:
1. make a bootable (to DOS mode) flash drive
2. put "afude238.exe" and BIOS file (example: E7816IMS.TK1) in the same folder
3. boot to DOS
4. key in command: afude238 E7817IMS.TK1
5. when flashing process finish, shut down system and boot up again. (done)

note: I don't have afude238.exe file, so if you want to change bios, you need to find it.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 8, 2014)

I have every B85, H81, H87 and H97 BIOS for Asus and MSI that allows OCing if anybody needs them.


----------



## Ethnography (Jul 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I have every B85, H81, H87 and H97 BIOS for Asus and MSI that allows OCing if anybody needs them.


Oh really?!! Good~~~

How about you post new thread of them?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 8, 2014)

Ethnography said:


> Oh really?!! Good~~~
> 
> How about you post new thread of them?



I'll email them on a PM basis, seems easier that way, and less likely for someone to come in with a banhammer when intel eventually outlaws it (which they will).
Screw it.

Unlocked BIOS's

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B7gjjgeaS2pFeXU1RHQtMXliSkE&usp=sharing


----------



## Ethnography (Jul 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I'll email them on a PM basis, seems easier that way, and less likely for someone to come in with a banhammer when intel eventually outlaws it (which they will).


Yes. Intel have possibility about that..


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I'll email them on a PM basis, seems easier that way, and less likely for someone to come in with a banhammer when intel eventually outlaws it (which they will).
> Screw it.
> 
> Unlocked BIOS's
> ...


Dang, wish I had bought up the B85 gaming MSI board if I had known they had even unlocked those boards.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 10, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Dang, wish I had bought up the B85 gaming MSI board if I had known they had even unlocked those boards.



I don't think the B85-G43 Gaming BIOS is in there, and the board I received today is locked which I'm not too concerned with. I'm going to see how low I can undervolt the processor and use it to run video cards for Folding@Home most likely.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 15, 2014)

MSI released an official B85-G43 Gaming BIOS version C.6 - "Improved G3258 CPU compatibility" and it says to use the BIOS + ME update feature. Well guess what...

4.2GHz/1.15v to start, not been able to stability test yet.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jul 15, 2014)

That B85 gaming supports only multiplier OCing right?

And any idea if it allows overclocking the i5k and i7k chips?


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 15, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> MSI released an official B85-G43 Gaming BIOS version C.6 - "Improved G3258 CPU compatibility" and it says to use the BIOS + ME update feature. Well guess what...
> 
> 4.2GHz/1.15v to start, not been able to stability test yet.


Son of a *****, I should have bought a couple of those when they were on sale for a free Pentium Chip (100 bucks off).  Man I could have built some really good budget client builds with these chips on a Hyper 212 overclocked.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 15, 2014)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> That B85 gaming supports only multiplier OCing right?
> 
> And any idea if it allows overclocking the i5k and i7k chips?



No idea if my 4770K will OC in it or not, but yeah, multiplier overclocking only on core and ring, RAM is stuck at 1333 or 1400MHz max and I don't see any BCLK option. Looks like my chip is doing well at 4.4GHz 1.2v. 4.5GHz blue screens quite fast.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jul 15, 2014)

Hmm interesting that the RAM doesn't go higher. I have a H87-D3H with an i5-4440 which seems to be happy running RAM at anything from 800 to 1600MHz, but I have yet to try with a G3258. Annoyingly Gigabyte doesn't offer old BIOSes...

Any chance you could give it a run with the i7?


----------



## mycnam (Jul 15, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I'll email them on a PM basis, seems easier that way, and less likely for someone to come in with a banhammer when intel eventually outlaws it (which they will).
> Screw it.
> 
> Unlocked BIOS's
> ...



What's the difference of your unlocked BIOS's from stock? Do they unlock OC for all CPUs?

I have an H81I-Plus with G3258, on stock 2001 BIOS I can OC multipliers. Does your BIOS unlock something else? Thanks!


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jul 15, 2014)

He's just keeping the BIOSes so when intel makes Asus and MSi remove them from their website we can still use them.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 15, 2014)

I give it a month before intel tells them to knock it off (again)


----------



## mycnam (Jul 15, 2014)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> He's just keeping the BIOSes so when intel makes Asus and MSi remove them from their website we can still use them.



I actually compared the checksum of the H81I-Plus BIOS from Dropbox to the official 2001, which is different. Is it modded?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 15, 2014)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Hmm interesting that the RAM doesn't go higher. I have a H87-D3H with an i5-4440 which seems to be happy running RAM at anything from 800 to 1600MHz, but I have yet to try with a G3258. Annoyingly Gigabyte doesn't offer old BIOSes...
> 
> Any chance you could give it a run with the i7?



It will be difficult as my AIO water cooler is low on coolant and can't be primed unless I tilt my tower onto its back (Define XL R2 is huge and it's inside the computer area of my corner desk). I may consider trying later this week, may just install my TPC-812 air cooler for now until I can modify the AIO cooler with a fill port and drain/refill with distilled water and 10-25% automotive coolant for corrosion inhibition.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 15, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> It will be difficult as my AIO water cooler is low on coolant and can't be primed unless I tilt my tower onto its back (Define XL R2 is huge and it's inside the computer area of my corner desk). I may consider trying later this week, may just install my TPC-812 air cooler for now until I can modify the AIO cooler with a fill port and drain/refill with distilled water and 10-25% automotive coolant for corrosion inhibition.


just cut and T the intake line


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 15, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> just cut and T the intake line



Yep, I plan on picking up some 1/4" ID vinyl tubing, a 1/4" barb tee and perhaps a barbed flow control valve to stick on the end later this week when I am done with college work for a bit.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2014)

mycnam said:


> I actually compared the checksum of the H81I-Plus BIOS from Dropbox to the official 2001, which is different. Is it modded?



I don't have a H81I-Plus BIOS, that's probably why the checksum is different. You're comparing it to something else entirely.

H81I-PLUS =/= H81-PLUS
The difference being the "I"



OneMoar said:


> I give it a month before intel tells them to knock it off (again)



Last time it was barely after a few weeks. If it doesn't happen soon, I don't think it's going to happen at all.


----------



## mycnam (Jul 15, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I don't have a H81I-Plus BIOS, that's probably why the checksum is different. You're comparing it to something else entirely.
> 
> H81I-PLUS =/= H81-PLUS
> The difference being the "I"
> ...



Oh no... LOL I'm glad I did not try to flash that.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2014)

mycnam said:


> Oh no... LOL I'm glad I did not try to flash that.



As am I


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jul 15, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> I give it a month before intel tells them to knock it off (again)



Someone did an interview with a guy from intel. He said they let the board partners do what they want... Let's see how long they keep to that.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 16, 2014)

"let" haha   This is a great opportunity for some board manufacture to gain on the competition if they do it right.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 16, 2014)

Jetster said:


> "let" haha   This is a great opportunity for some board manufacture to gain on the competition if they do it right.


I agree power to the vendors mirco-code Patching(thats all this is) to allow overclocking on b85,h81,ect FUCK YES

locking overclocking to specific chipsets is the among the dumber things the industry has done


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jul 16, 2014)

The amount of chipsets intel has and the complete lack of difference between each of them is rather dumb...

The only difference between Z/H87 and B85 is 2 USB ports or something daftly insignificant like that... And woot H81 takes off two DIMMs... That's pretty dumb. Especially considering they are almost certainly all based on the same die...

IMO intel needs no more than 2 chipsets for LGA1150, and even that would probably be overkill.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 16, 2014)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> The amount of chipsets intel has and the complete lack of difference between each of them is rather dumb...
> 
> The only difference between Z/H87 and B85 is 2 USB ports or something daftly insignificant like that... And woot H81 takes off two DIMMs... That's pretty dumb. Especially considering they are almost certainly all based on the same die...
> 
> IMO intel needs no more than 2 chipsets for LGA1150, and even that would probably be overkill.



I think B85 also only has 4 SATA 6Gb/s ports versus 6 on the Zx7 chipsets.


----------



## Ethnography (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi guys~
I'd buy    MSI  B85M-E45 M/B and update O.C bios for O.C test

Finally I succed O.C to 4.8GHz with stock cooler..orz....


----------



## Jetster (Jul 30, 2014)

Stock Cooler? What temps


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 30, 2014)

Is the max multi governed by the CPU itself or the motherboard?


----------



## Ethnography (Aug 1, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Stock Cooler? What temps


90~94'C. during linpack test


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 1, 2014)

I would be interested to see how it performs at those speeds in relation to GPU performance in something like the Ungine valley benchmark if you would have the time at some point in the future.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 3, 2014)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> The amount of chipsets intel has and the complete lack of difference between each of them is rather dumb...
> 
> The only difference between Z/H87 and B85 is 2 USB ports or something daftly insignificant like that... And woot H81 takes off two DIMMs... That's pretty dumb. Especially considering they are almost certainly all based on the same die...
> 
> IMO intel needs no more than 2 chipsets for LGA1150, and even that would probably be overkill.



Intel lately has been the master of making redundant SKUs. The entire CPU lineup below the 4690K simply has too many chips that are priced too close to each other to make sense. Take the i5 4440 vs 4590 for example. Why would anyone NOT pay ~$10 more for extra 400MHz?

And when it comes to their chipsets even the ~$50 H81 boards are already overkill for most gamers let alone most consumers. Smart enthusiasts (like me heh) ain't fooled. Now with unofficial OCing support on the non-Z chipsets it basically only boils down to whether you want to pay more for USB3 front headers or 4 DIMM slots. Why they want to make so many chipsets for Haswell alone I simply don't get it.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 5, 2014)

Just bumping this thread. Any new or old options for over-clocking the G3258? I need to get a motherboard preferably ITX


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 5, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Just bumping this thread. Any new or old options for over-clocking the G3258? I need to get a motherboard preferably ITX


And I might get one for a play if someone can recommend me a half decent Matx board with some decent overclocking in it.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 5, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Just bumping this thread. Any new or old options for over-clocking the G3258? I need to get a motherboard preferably ITX



Asus H97I-PLUS is the only ITX MoBo I have an OC BIOS for



Tatty_One said:


> And I might get one for a play if someone can recommend me a half decent Matx board with some decent overclocking in it.



Asus H97M-PLUS for you sir, it has some decent VRMs and cooling options. There's also the G43, but the BIOS is tricky, but perfectly doable.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 5, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Asus H97I-PLUS is the only ITX MoBo I have an OC BIOS for
> 
> 
> 
> Asus H97M-PLUS for you sir, it has some decent VRMs and cooling options. There's also the G43, but the BIOS is tricky, but perfectly doable.


 
Thanks, any intelligence on the Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H? specs look good


----------



## Jetster (Aug 5, 2014)

I think Ill wait and see what happens with the updates. Hopefully some company sees the light


----------



## RCoon (Aug 5, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Thanks, any intelligence on the Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H? specs look good



I'm afraid Gigabyte were one of the vendors that didn't upload any OC BIOS's on their FTP server, which is where I usually steal all of mine from. There is the EasyTune app that Gigabyte bundles with the H97 though for some reason. That allows baseclk and voltage modifying.

You can check their F4 Bios for the D3H, it says "improve Intel K performance", but I see no evidence of successful OC on it.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 19, 2014)

Quick edit, I've added the AFUDE238.exe in a RAR file inside my shared dropbox folder. I haven't tested it myself, but it's downloaded straight from the MSI FTP. Would appreciate if anyone could test it.


----------



## MartinNixon0422 (Aug 19, 2014)

if you feel uncomfortable to use those "leaked" BIOS, you can try the links published on Tom's hardware DE site. 
The editor has verified the stability of those BIOS for MSI H97M-G43. I personally think H97 should be better platform for overclocking enjoyment.

http://www.tomshardware.de/deepcool...x-750ti-watercooling,testberichte-241615.html


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 19, 2014)

Ethnography said:


> Hi guys~
> I'd buy    MSI  B85M-E45 M/B and update O.C bios for O.C test
> 
> Finally I succed O.C to 4.8GHz with stock cooler..orz....


I give you a round of applause (I missed when you said that earlier) well done!

Very cool, im surprised you made it that far on that board.  I mean 4.8 is a very high overclock on a B81 motherboard and Pentium Chip.  Bet that thing cruises along very well in games.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 19, 2014)

intel is gonna be shipping a microcode update for broad-well witch will most likely also carry yet another patch to disable this


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Aug 19, 2014)

I thought they were not going to get in the way of the board partners doing this anymore.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2014)

Too late anyways if you already have your hands on one!


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 19, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Too late anyways if you already have your hands on one!


not really intel can roll a me-engine update via windows update and disable the patch remotely


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2014)

Not if those that have it don't update windows for the duration they own the board, me for example! and if Microsoft throw something in the mix that aint directly related and/or mentioned in their update links from a 3rd party source I'll sue them


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 19, 2014)

it will probly ship under the guise of "stability update for intel processors "


----------



## moabiouz (Aug 23, 2014)

I manage to overclock
*Pentium 20th CPU'* using
*Biostar H81MHV3*


----------



## barnstorm3r (Mar 12, 2015)

Sorry to be a complete noob, but how do I install the BIOS? (I have a MSI B85M-E45 & G3258) I have downloaded the file entitled "E7818IMS.A61" but I have no idea how to install it so I can overclock the CPU... :/
Thanks,
barnstorm3r


----------



## Jetster (Mar 12, 2015)

WARNING....You can break your board if you do it wrong. Make sure you have the correct BIOS

You put in on a USB drive and access it from the BIOS flash utility. Read the manual


----------



## barnstorm3r (Mar 12, 2015)

Sorry, I just went into the BIOS again and found a CPU Ratio setting I hadn't noticed before. Now running at 4.0 GHz, at ~67°C on the stock cooler 
Thanks for the quick response and sorry for wasting your time,
barnstorm3r


----------



## Jetster (Mar 12, 2015)

No problem its not a waste of my time. Get a CM 212+ or EVO cooler. They rock and are cheap


----------



## barnstorm3r (Mar 12, 2015)

Ok, I will look at those, thanks again


----------



## AlpacaJack (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey guys 

Having a bit of trouble with OCing, I downloaded the MSI B85M E45 BIOS from RCoon's post and flashed using AFUDE238 but I cannot tell if it has worked. My CPU ratio in BIOS is set to auto and I can't change it. When I got the board, I updated it to the very latest BIOS, could this prevent me from OCing with the leaked version? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## barnstorm3r (Apr 11, 2015)

You can OC using the stock BIOS on the B85M-E45. I have that mobo, to OC just select the ratio and press the + and - buttons on your keyboard. I had that problem too, but now I've worked out how it works it works fine.


----------



## AlpacaJack (Apr 11, 2015)

After adjusting my ratio and saving the profile and settings, my overclock isn't sticking, cpu-z says that its still only 3.2ghz and when I'm back in bios it says my current frequency is 3200mhz, anyone know why? MSI B85M E45 mobo


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 11, 2015)

@AlpacaJack are you asking about the discrepancy between 3.2GHz and 3200MHz?

If so, the two numbers are the same. A Gigaherz is 1000 Megahertz.

I almost didn't answer so I didn't look like an idiot answering something you already knew, but I couldn't find anywhere what else you were referring to.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 11, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> @AlpacaJack are you asking about the discrepancy between 3.2GHz and 3200MHz?
> 
> If so, the two numbers are the same. A Gigaherz is 1000 Megahertz.
> 
> I almost didn't answer so I didn't look like an idiot answering something you already knew, but I couldn't find anywhere what else you were referring to.


His processor is 3.2GHz stock, he can over clock but it returns to normal and wont stick.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 11, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> His processor is 3.2GHz stock, he can over clock but it returns to normal and wont stick.


D'oh!!! Ok, That I didn't see. I will go and hang my head in shame then.


----------



## AlpacaJack (Apr 12, 2015)

Do you guys know a way I could fix it? I'll do some more research today and come back with my results


----------



## nagash1310 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello guys, it seems that B85M-K motherboard does not support overclocking, maybe you have BIOS with unlocked OC settings?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 2, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I'll email them on a PM basis, seems easier that way, and less likely for someone to come in with a banhammer when intel eventually outlaws it (which they will).
> Screw it.
> 
> Unlocked BIOS's
> ...





nagash1310 said:


> Hello guys, it seems that B85M-K motherboard does not support overclocking, maybe you have BIOS with unlocked OC settings?



If it's not in the above dropbox location, it means there probably isn't a BIOS for it.


----------



## Jimpa (Oct 16, 2015)

Ok.. I have the msi b85m-E45 and tried to boot with a overclock to 4.2ghz.. Even 3.6ghz it wont boot.. Just boot looping :/.. Got win7 (64bit) sp1 just wonder how the rest could overclock with it.. Especially you "ethnography" to 4.8ghz? 

Gimmie some screens whats your input is please.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 16, 2015)

Volts?


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 16, 2015)

Jimpa said:


> Ok.. I have the msi b85m-E45 and tried to boot with a overclock to 4.2ghz.. Even 3.6ghz it wont boot.. Just boot looping :/.. Got win7 (64bit) sp1 just wonder how the rest could overclock with it.. Especially you "ethnography" to 4.8ghz?
> 
> Gimmie some screens whats your input is...



Manners"" learn to say PLEASE"" please


----------



## Jimpa (Oct 17, 2015)

Well i tried dynamic mode as well as fixed. Its just boot looping.. And when 4200mhz it freezes in bios sometimes.. Guess that im missing something?


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 17, 2015)

@Jimpa
Please do not double post the mods frowm upon that behaviour
please learn to use the edit button to add to previous posts or merge them


----------



## Jimpa (Oct 17, 2015)

Ok cool.. 

Could it be because of the Kb3064209 update? Why it goes into boot loops?

Appreciate anyone with a stable overclock for msi b85-E45 mobo to give me some tips, please.



GorbazTheDragon said:


> Volts?



Tried auto volt.. As well as 1.15, 1.2 Upto 1.25 .. Could it be Kb3064209 update to prevent me from booting.. It seems "some" win 7 users has this problem as well as for the Mostly part win 10 users..

Thanks!


----------

